# MY EXPERIENCE:  Cyclone Coaster Swap 6:15AM



## hellshotrods (May 5, 2019)

I arrived at 6:15 AM at the PIKE parking lot.  I'm trying to quickly unload my truck but there is some jackass parked in the middle of the lot in a white van eating his donut and not moving.   I unload, go park and come back to set up my table.   At this point little man "B" (Can't use any names accoridng to Mods) approaches me (no good morning or anything friendly) and says "You need to move your bikes"  (I had 7 bikes for sale)    So I start moving the bikes and he says "No ! I want you to move them over here!  This is a bicycle swapmeet"  and to that remark I said "Yes, and thee are bicycles!", he then says "Its MY bicycle swapmeet! Move your bikes over here"   like he's decorating the floor in a department store...WTF!!!  At this point I'm ready to call him an ambulance or go get my truck and pack it all up and leave.   I decide to stay-- but this will be my last CC Pike swapmeet.   I started coming to  these 6 years ago and have never had an issue.   I have no idea WTF his problem was with me.   I know that Frank has always thanked people for coming.  Because it's the people who bring the stuff that MAKE the swapmeet what it is.   On top of that I had placed 6  ads in Cragslist to try and draw people to this swap to buy bicycles etc.   I was really upset that this dumb F could not understand that he had the wrong attitude towards someone making the swapmeet  what it is. On top of the double standard because he never made an effort to ask the ass with the white van or the black truck to mvoe them off the lot, his whole focuis was on me.  I hope Frank and B are reading this.  There are 2 guys on this forum who witnbessed the entire encounter and can vouch for the way I was treated.





@rustjunkie @fordmike65 @tripple3 @birdzgarage @Cory @mrg @markivpedalpusher @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2019)

The one thing that I have noticed year in, and year out, is that someone always sets up in front of the exit driveway, which blocks the ease and flow for people pulling in and out, so that they can quickly off load their stuff.
That spot in front of the exit should always be the last available spot filled, so that the vehicles can pull in, offload, and pull out, without having to back out of the entrance ramp or pull down the narrow alley.
That white van is what jacked me up when I was trying to go park my truck.
It’s a tight little swap, and I always have a good time, but trying to get in and out first thing in the morning, and then find a place to park in a very congested down town Long Beach, is always, a little sketchy at best.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 6, 2019)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 6, 2019)

you got served a poop sandwich
it sucked
you can't send it back
stop eating it


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2019)

@hellshotrods you know what I like about you is you say what’s on your mind! But no need to berate others here on the Cabe! 
The Pike swap venue is small, short time frame, hard to find parking, hard to un-load/load, etc. BUT it’s free and what we have available to us for these twice a year swaps. For those that find it too difficult I understand BUT until someone steps up with a better venue it’s what we have. And WE all make the most of it. I’m personally grateful for Franks efforts to secure the location and coordinate on behalf of everyone. He doesn’t do it because he has to - it’s all on his time.

Sounds like a couple people were having a bad day and we’re jerks to you but don’t let them ruin a good thing - you get to decide if you wanna dwell on that or move on. 

Your input is appreciated and we’ll received - I think we can do a better job at directing traffic in and out and be sure to be courteous to one another. 

BTW I really dig your grips with the nickels in the end caps - very well done.

Mark


----------

